# Knocked the dust off the old B52 mod and the head off a grouse



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I pulled the b52 mod out and had it in the truck with me this morning as I drove through the village on my way to work. I had a student on a 4 wheeler stop me on my way and ask me what slingshot I had with me. I laughed and showed him and he said " I knew it! There are three birds on the road in front of you about a mile up. Remember Dr. Sturm Don't shoot from the road" I was his Hunter Ed teacher too so his stern warning made me chuckle but I am glad he paid attention. When I got to where he described there was only one bird on the road so I parked, got out and chased it off the road into the nearby trees. I was able to get to about 10 yards. I grabbed a random steel out of my pocket (in hindsight it must have been 1/2 or bigger) I pulled back, sighted down the band, steadied myself and let it go. The thwack was so hard I could feel it in the air. The bird fell straight down and when I went to pick it up I saw that I had caved in the entire skull. Both sides of the bird head were ugly, but one was completely concave. That size ball may have been a bit of overkill at that range. Long story long I have never hunted with this slingshot before and I am very pleased with it's performance! Cheers fellas. 

Chili for lunch tomorrow!
The pic is a little gruesome. This is the non-ugly side of his head.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shooting 👍


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dang that is some damage! 🎯


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sweet! Nice shot!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great shot !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's some really good shooten. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great story and nice shot 🍻 
What type of band is that and is it tapered? That looks like a great slingshot 🤠


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> Great story and nice shot 🍻
> What type of band is that and is it tapered? That looks like a great slingshot 🤠


GZK.72, 1 in at the fork 3/4 in at the pouch. 6.5 in active. 

These little mods are super good shooters.


----------

